# Acer Aspire 8930G Probleme mit Games



## Steunte (31. Mai 2009)

greetz zusammen...

Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob ich es hier oder im Rollenspielbereich posten sollte. Hoffe das ich hier aber richtig bin.

Das oben genannte Laptop meiner Freundin macht bei ihrem lieblingsspiel Runes of Magic maechtig Probleme. Habe mich dort schon im Forum durchgekaempft, sehr vieles ausprobiert und bin langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende. Ich hoffe ihr koennt mir vllt helfen und hoffe das meine infos/screens etc. euch bei meinem Problem behilflich sind. 
Kurios ist,das Spiele wie WAR/WoW usw. nicht diese Probleme bereiten.

*Problem:*
Ruckeln/Stottern bei Runes of Magic. Meist wenn sie eine Stadt besucht, aber auch alleine beim farmen und questen laggt/ruckelt es sehr oft. Es ist leider sehr extrem stoerend. http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/images/smilies/graemlins/frown.gif

*Bisherige Loesungsversuche:*
-diverse Aufloesungen von 1440 bis 1024 runter
-alle details auf low
-nvidia einstellungen auf leistung,damit AA/AF nicht angesprochen wird.
-grakatreiber vom hersteller acer und von nvidia notebook betatreiber
-windows 7 laeuft minimal besser, aber problem besteht weiterhin.


Habe euch ein screenshot beigefuegt wo wichtige details sicher fuer euch wichtig und sichtbar sind. CPU/Ram Werte/Temperatur usw.

Waere euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr Tips oder ideen habt.

Die dxdiag kann ich hier irgendwie nicht anhaengen, vllt haette diese auch helfen koennen wenn es um wichtige infos geht.

mfg Steunte


----------



## Steunte (31. Mai 2009)

Noch was wichtiges vergessen. Am angehaengten Screen, laeuft gerade das Spiel und hatte wieder mal seine Ruckler etc. Daher auch alles wichtige laufen gehabt, sodass ihr Spezialisten vllt sehen koennt, was grad am Laptop vllt schlapp macht etc. Anhand der Daten vom Arbeitsspeicher usw. die im Screen direkt dann zu sehen sind (Taskmanagerdaten).

mfg Steunte


----------



## 1821984 (31. Mai 2009)

Wenn das Spiel im hintergrund wirklich läuft, taktet die Garka nicht hoch. Die werte sind für 2D. 
Wie verhällt es sich bei anderen Games?

Lad dir mal Fraps runter und lass dir die Fps anzeigen, damit du mal ne aussage hast, wie schnell das ganze überhaupt läuft. 
Und was hat der rechner überhaupt für Hardware.
Core 2 Quad und 3-4 GB Ram hab ich schon erkannt.
Ne 9600GT ist auch drin.
Das spiel sagt mir nichts von der anforderung her. Ist es was altes. Wie sind die min. Anforderungen.

Hat es vielleicht schon DX10 oder nur DX 9 ?


----------



## Steunte (31. Mai 2009)

Also ich denke mal das die Frames ark beschraenkt sind, so wie es sich spielen laesst. Also werden wahrscheinlich bei gefuehlten 20-30Frames liegen.

Habe eben nochmal ein Test gemacht, wegen den werten der Graka und sie waren im Spiel dann bei 500 GPU Core und 400 GPU Memory. Kann gut sein das durch das minimieren des Spieles und weil ich mich dann aufm Desktop befand, das dann die Graka wieder runter getaket ist ?!

Danke schonmal fuer deine Reaktion. 

Also die Anforderungen sind nicht fordernd. Lappi sollte das locker schaffen. Daher wundert es mich. DX10 hat es auf jeden fall nicht. Ist eher auf Masse gelegt das Spiel, weil es ein Free MMO ist. Alt ist das Game zwar nicht, aber wie gesagt. Normal nicht anspruchsvoll.
Fuer die Daten wuerd ich ja am liebsten die dxdiag zeigen, aber die kann man hier leider nicht anhaengen 

mfg Steunte


----------



## 1821984 (31. Mai 2009)

mmh. eigentlich sollte sie oben bleiben, weil das spiel nunmal ausgeführt wird.

Unterstützt das spiel alle vier kerne oder warum sind alle belastet? Hilfst du da nach mit software?

geschätzte 20-30 Fps sind in den meisten fällen aber schon halbwegs flüssig.

Hast du dir die Treiber auch für "Laptopversionen" geladen?


----------



## Steunte (31. Mai 2009)

Hier sind einmal die Anforderungen ans Spiel

CPU: AMD 2500+ oder höher als INTEL PENTIUM 4 - 2.0G
Arbeitsspeicher: 512 MB
Grafik: 128mb memory Nvidia GeForce 5700
ATI Radeon 6200 Grafikkarten oder anderes gleichwertiges mit Shader 2.0 oder höher
Festplattenspeicher: 3GB
DirectX: 9.0c



1821984 schrieb:


> mmh. eigentlich sollte sie oben bleiben, weil das spiel nunmal ausgeführt wird.
> 
> Unterstützt das spiel alle vier kerne oder warum sind alle belastet? Hilfst du da nach mit software?
> 
> ...



Ja habe mir die Treiber von Nvidia Laptop Treibern speziell gesaugt. Problem besteht genauso wie mit den aktuellen von Acer.
Ich denke nicht dass das Spiel alle Vier Kerne wirklich nutzen kann. Warum sie alle so ausgelastet sind weiss ich nicht. Denke die werden alle einfach normal vom System/Desktop/Programme die aktuell laufen beansprucht?!
Ne helfe nicht mit irgendeiner Software speziell nach. Das System ist quasi Standard Vista ohne schnickschnackhilfe.

Die 20-30 Frames sind auch okay so. Nur das ploetzliche auftreten von Stocken/ruckelnextreme Frameeinbrueche ist halt echt nicht normal ?! 

mfg Steunte


----------



## 1821984 (31. Mai 2009)

dann schau mal, ob du das spiel mit cpu-control nur auf einen kern zuweisen kannst. mit älteren spielen soll es öffters mal sone probleme geben.

Aber dass alle Kerne so laufen ist nicht normal. Alle Taskst, die nicht benötigt werden mal ausschalten und das spiel auf low-einstellung starten und dann mal alles hoch schrauben, damit man mal ne veränderung sieht.

wie sieht es mit anderen spielen aus?


----------



## Vicuslupus (8. Juni 2009)

Das Problem mit den Rucklern im Spiel wird zurzeit stark diskutiert im Acer-Forum : Aspire Forum - Acer-Userforum.de

Scheint am Throttling zu liegen.
Zieh dir mal RMCPUClock und schau unter Monitoring, wenn es wieder ruckelt.
Dort wirst du vermutlich erkennen, dass die CPU sich runterthrottelt.

Lösungsansätze gibt es eine Menge. Bei mir hat bisher nichts geholfen.

Acer schweigt sich zum Thema aus...


----------



## rebel4life (8. Juni 2009)

Versuch mal mit Software wie Notebook Hardware Control die Stromsparmechanismen abzuschalten, könnte was bringen. Ruckelt es im Akku- oder im Netzbetrieb? Oder bei beidem?


----------

